# AN fitting on our fuel tank?



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, obvioulsy Im new here, but many know me form various other car sites... but I am wondering does anyone know the type of fitting I will need to convert our fuel tank to a 6AN? I am attempting to convert our existing fuel line into a braided SS line. thanks in advance!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome Carl,
Glad to see that you have made it over here.
Take a look at the General catalog at Goodridge
http://www.goodridge.net/cat.html
They should have an adapter or fitting to do a 6AN conversion.

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks Troy... kinda outgrowing .net


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

doesnt take much though, does it carl?


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

nope not at all... been there too long and it's starting to go downhill pretty quick. you get rid of the altima? I see you've got a 240sx now.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

He better not have!... or else I'll have to drive down there and smack 'em.
(kidding, sort of)

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

hey, I got fred to e-mail me the fittings he used... you want me to post them here after I get them?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That would be cool...
Didn't Fred do a larger (1/2'' or something) fuel line also?
Carl do you have a JWT fuel rail?

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cthunder said:


> nope not at all... been there too long and it's starting to go downhill pretty quick. you get rid of the altima? I see you've got a 240sx now.


yes and no... i dont have it personally anymore, but my brother does. he needed a bigger car and i wanted rwd. the 240 has everything the alty does. not quite as fast though... at least its still in the family.  so how is your car running now? still having fuel issues?


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah fuel issues sucks donkey balls... Nick and I have got it to the point where it's operable, but I need to upgrade the fuel filter and fuel line and add another fuel pump to it for it to safely run some serious boost. sucks though, everytime I say I'm done with this car, some other crap comes up that needs to be upgraded.


----------

